# Small wooden grow room (pics) need advice



## Mor3no420 (Oct 22, 2008)

I made this for my grow room i have a 130watt light with reflector i hav a fan inside my grow room to circulate the air and i havent got the time to buy a fan to take out the old air i just got a hole on top i need advice on what do i


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well if you don't have a exhaust fan or don't plan on getting on I would leave the door open to circulate air. Look into getting some mylar to refle t some light in there. Personally I woulda gone with more Watts than 130 to increase yiel, you may want to save up for a beter light and some suitable ventilation thks time or next time around depending on how you like your harvest


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome, Maybe you should look into getting a lil computer fan maybe a 3.25in. or something that will help pull out bad air and with the door cracked you can get in fresh air. You can also seal you box inside with cocking the paint flat white to reflect. What kind of light?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Welcome, Maybe you should look into getting a lil computer fan maybe a 3.25in. or something that will help pull out bad air and with the door cracked you can get in fresh air. You can also seal you box inside with cocking the paint flat white to reflect. What kind of light?



This sounds a lot like my space.  I have a 4" computer at the top of the space pulling hot air out and exhausting it into the attic.  I will soon change that to exhaust into my bedroom to help heat it.  LOL--you know my preference on lighting.


----------



## Mor3no420 (Oct 22, 2008)

yEA IM PLANNING TO PUT A COMPUTER FAN TO PULL OUT THE AIR BUT WAT DO YOU RECOMMEND OF HOW MANY WATTS I SHOULD PUT IN I WAS THINKING 200WATTS WAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## Tater (Oct 23, 2008)

200 watts of what?  Like do you want to use a grow light like a High Pressure Sodium bulb?  Or do you want to use CFL's?  You need to cut another hole on the side of the grow cabinet at the bottom and then you have to put a in a fan to pull air out the top before you even think of putting an HID in that thing or you will fry your plants.  What kind of light are you using now?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 23, 2008)

u need to a put that light closer cuz i can tell u are useing a small reg house hold bulb, an b that reg bulb is a red color, not what u need brother all thow it will work but put it closer, this is the type of bulb i am useing its a cfl day light color, as u can tell its not for reg house hold use........


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2008)

Regular household bulbs will not work at all.  CFLs work well for vegging.  If you are going to all this trouble to make this box, I would recommend a couple of those $20 HPS for flowering.


----------



## Mor3no420 (Oct 23, 2008)

well i understand i need more light i made this crappy blue print on what im going to do to fix up this box ima use 4 cfl and i need to know what do you smokers recommend the watts for each cfl and another thing i need help on how do you/ if you can connect all four cfl to one extension cord


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 25, 2008)

Is your babys in milk jugs? If so put black tape or something dark around them for the roots don't like the light. You could get some 42watters they put ot 150watts. Check out home depot the have fixtures there for cheap. Happy growing


----------



## Mor3no420 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yea its only one baby now i got a job now so my financial problems are over and i kan build my dream grow box but one of my gurls  she didnt grow one bit so i put her to the side and gave all the light to the bigggest one


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mor3no420

IMO.. that blueprint you drew.. maybe it's ok.. but IMO....
there is lot of DIY forums about cfl hood made from kitchen plastic bowl along with foils.. that can work..   aqua fish lights/hood  works great too.. to start with..  stay close as 2 inch or around that to the lights of cfls..  I have done bought 4 ft of flours. but it went OK.. just that I do see alot better results with MH (HID bulbs) for vegging..  I don't know your budgets but growing outside truly do save your budgets.. but if you are in city.. oh well.. 
 just think of any thing "K.I.S.S."  like  do that on the old chest... drill some holes for cfls.. and close it   lock it up..    it is depend where you put the grow site at.. again.. theres lot of diy forums here with many success..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2008)

i was going to ask what your light was- if you upgraded to an HID your yeild would triple on a 150 if not more under optimal conditions....those flos will be fine for vegging but once you flip you will be happy you chose HID lighting.

please consider insidesun.com or ebay for a good light....if you went with a 250and a couple bigger comp fans that would be plenty. as long as they are breathing and not getting superhot your fine.

good thread!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 25, 2008)

yup, hemp goddess sold me on hps i will be running a 250 watt hps, over my babys when i swich over to flowering. floro works great for veggie well so far as my grow gos.


----------



## Mor3no420 (Oct 25, 2008)

alrigth soo... i should put 250 watts HID ON TOP DO YOU THINK IT WOULD STILL HELP IF I PUT LIGHTS ON THE SIDE DOIES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE INTAKE/OUTAKE FANS


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 25, 2008)

fist off u need to vegge your plants befor u can put a hid enless u are doing a MH an HPS, but i would stick to vegging with floros. use the hid for florwing so hps


----------



## Hick (Oct 25, 2008)

Mor3no420 said:
			
		

> alrigth soo... i should put 250 watts HID ON TOP DO YOU THINK IT WOULD STILL HELP IF I PUT LIGHTS ON THE SIDE DOIES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE INTAKE/OUTAKE FANS


Have you checked the "DIY" section?
  If you only have a single fan, place it sucking the air out of the box near the top, and allow for passive intake through an open hole/vent near the bottom.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*First of all, your shift key is jammed 

Second of all, If you end up gettin that HID light, you won't need the cfls anymore come flowering. But UNTIL flowering, the more lumens the better.*


----------

